# papaya



## potluva (Apr 6, 2005)

papaya-anyone heard anything g or b about this strand?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

I have heard it is a fairly good one.


----------



## automatic (Apr 6, 2005)

growing it now... it's a little difficult to manage, nutes are kinda tricky but I've heard many good reports of the smoke so I'm keeping it for now...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Mmm...are we talking about the papaya that is the same as mango?


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

papaya is nirvana's version of KC Brains mango basically...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

:::doing the happy dance::: 

I have that - I won the seeds back in the winter! 

:::dancing::: 

I am going to put those out later.  

I hear that the mango has a wonderful smell and taste.


----------



## plantmanager2006 (Feb 5, 2006)

Im growing some papaya right now, I wouldnt recommend nirvana seeds but this strain is definetly one of their better ones. Quick developing, fast maturing plant with descent yeild real potent to.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

got 2 growing right now at 3 weeks old.  along with 2 ak-48 and 2 northern berry  growing very fast will transplant these babies into 3 gallon pots soon.


----------

